# December 2015 Popsugar Must Have Box *Spoilers*



## CSCS2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Couldn't find a thread for this yet so starting one -- any guesses on what'll be in the December box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for starting the thread! I was looking for one too. I know I'm probably in the minority, but they could put a scarf &amp; jewelry in every box &amp; I'd be happy. I also loved the Canvas Home bowl from last year &amp; swapped for several more. I use them to set out cocktail olives &amp; oil &amp; vinegar for dipping bread. I'd love more home items like that &amp; in white because it goes with everything &amp; works for every occasion.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 30, 2015)

Popsugar didn't release a December spoiler so I guess no one thought about a thread, but they're spending so much time on those other silly boxes, they must have forgot to get us a a December spoiler.  

I hope there is a sweet treat in this box! December boxes usually have sweets.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 30, 2015)

I wonder if this is a spoiler for the December box from their instagram



Spoiler


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 30, 2015)

Reija said:


> Here is the December thread. Thanks for the heads up that there wasn't one.


 I think one was created yesterday, I just merged the two: here's the link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138453-december-2015-popsugar-must-have/

I'll update the title to include spoilers.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for fixing it for me @@Bizgirlva! I shouldn't be opening threads with a fever. Battling a bad cold right now :angry:


----------



## emwdz (Nov 30, 2015)

Reija said:


> I wonder if this is a spoiler for the December box from their instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really have an opinion either way about that item, but it seems more like a holiday for her item - since they are advertising "this box is one chic and stylish treat."


----------



## Pixels (Nov 30, 2015)

Reija said:


> Thanks for fixing it for me @@Bizgirlva! I shouldn't be opening threads with a fever. Battling a bad cold right now :angry:


Feel better Reija!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 30, 2015)

Reija said:


> I wonder if this is a spoiler for the December box from their instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be interesting...

*“The guardian of all style” (The New York Times Magazine) shares stories on life, love, style, and career, from Paris to New York, and inspires readers to cultivate an effortless chic that is all their own.*

Garance Doré, the voice and vision behind her eponymous blog, has captivated millions of readers worldwide with her fresh and appealing approach to style through storytelling. This gorgeously illustrated book takes readers on a unique narrative journey that blends Garance’s inimitable photography and illustrations with the candid, hard-won wisdom drawn from her life and her travels. Infused with her Left Bank sensibility, the eclecticism of her adopted city of New York, and the wild, passionate spirit of her native Corsica, _Love Style Life_ is a backstage pass behind fashion’s frontlines, peppered with French-girl-next-door wit and advice on everything from mixing J.Crew with Chanel, to falling in love, to pursuing a life and career that is the perfect reflection of you.


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 30, 2015)

That book was released recently (late October) so it'd make sense if it were in the December box. Its retail value is $30 ($17.44 on Amazon right now) so I doubt it'd be included in the LE Holiday box


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 30, 2015)

I was just stalking PS and RZ BOS and I think also that is a spoiler for at least one box.  I like to read, so I am ok w/ a book but would prefer it to be in a regular monthly box vs. a limited edition box.  Looks like a good read.  I was actually coming on here to post the same thing that everyone else posted. LOL.


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 30, 2015)

Reija said:


> Thanks for fixing it for me @@Bizgirlva! I shouldn't be opening threads with a fever. Battling a bad cold right now :angry:


Me too.  I just hope it is not the flu that I have.  I will treat myself when I get back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Nov 30, 2015)

FYI, I just got an email from Rue La La saying that Popsugar will be there tomorrow at 11:00 AM EST.  Hopefully they'll have some good deals!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 30, 2015)

Meh about the book. I'd rather have chocolate *oink*


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 30, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Me too.  I just hope it is not the flu that I have.  I will treat myself when I get back to work tomorrow!


sorry to hear that.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I'm feeling better tonight. Yesterday was the worst. This morning was still pretty bad but I seemed to be getting better as the day goes on. I've been just taking tons of vitamins and echinacea and drinking a lot of tea.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Meh about the book. I'd rather have chocolate *oink*


I love to read too but I think chocolate wins over by a little. I love chocolate too much. Now a book and some chocolate, the perfect combo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## emwdz (Dec 1, 2015)

Baublesntreats said:


> FYI, I just got an email from Rue La La saying that Popsugar will be there tomorrow at 11:00 AM EST.  Hopefully they'll have some good deals!


Ohhhh, I will definitely be checking Rue at 11:00am sharp! How does ordering PS through Rue work? Will I have to cancel my subscription on the PS website in order to not receive the same box twice?


----------



## emwdz (Dec 1, 2015)

emwdz said:


> Ohhhh, I will definitely be checking Rue at 11:00am sharp! How does ordering PS through Rue work? Will I have to cancel my subscription on the PS website in order to not receive the same box twice?


Nvm, it's just a discounted Nov box, I understand now!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 1, 2015)

Meh, you can get the November box for $20


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 1, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Meh, you can get the November box for $20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know how much shipping is?  There are some nice giftable things in the box.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Dec 1, 2015)

Theme spoiler was just emailed! What do y'all think?


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 1, 2015)

This was in today's December Must Have Box e-mail. Then again just saw PS respond in their FB page....The bracelet is def in the Holiday for Her Box.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Dec 1, 2015)

kwhitteberry said:


> Theme spoiler was just emailed! What do y'all think?


 I think sparkle will be some kind of jewelry and indulgence some hot cocoa/chocolate candy item.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 1, 2015)

I think shipping is included.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yay! Excited for December's box. Last December was a total win for me. This year the boxes has been hit and miss, so I'm hoping to end the year on a winner.


----------



## Kahliquiers (Dec 2, 2015)

I keep seeing the votive holders in almost all the Dec box posts so I'm betting they are in there. I hope so they are pretty and would look great on my new tv stand.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 2, 2015)

Has anyone been billed for the December box?  I thought that I had a recurring subscription after my 6 month.  I have not been billed yet?  Strange


----------



## prettycat33 (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a monthly sub and i have not been billed yet. I am beginng to think something is wrong because they usually bill on the 1st


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 2, 2015)

I contacted them this morning and they said billing would occur later this week for all subscribers.  Running behind. I have been billed on the 4th before.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 2, 2015)

Great that probably means late shipping too, because they're probably busy dealing with silly boxes like that NBC today show box and trying to off load misc products with the stocking stuffers boxes.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey there's a pic on ig tagged popsugar must have that looks like it could be a December box spoiler. It has flowers, a smith and cult lip gloss, a necklace, and some candies.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 5, 2015)

My regular monthly box comes from New York and it has been shipped 2.3 lbs. But I have not been charged yet I don't think. I did order the Today box. But speciality boxes normally come from California right?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 5, 2015)

I was looking up the flower service that posted the pic, but they don't deliver in my area. So sad!


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't seem to find the ig picture. Could someone please help. Thanks


----------



## Javenfilms (Dec 5, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I was looking up the flower service that posted the pic, but they don't deliver in my area. So sad!


According to their fb page, they only deliver local in LA. If that's what they stick in the box, that would be nuts. Pretty much no one could use it. I tried zip codes in multiple states, big cities, and where I used to live in southern cal (south of LA) and none were deliverable. Pretty bouquets though! Maybe they tagged them for the hits they knew they'd get with that hashtag.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 5, 2015)

Javenfilms said:


> According to their fb page, they only deliver local in LA. If that's what they stick in the box, that would be nuts. Pretty much no one could use it. I tried zip codes in multiple states, big cities, and where I used to live in southern cal (south of LA) and none were deliverable. Pretty bouquets though! Maybe they tagged them for the hits they knew they'd get with that hashtag.


Yeah I was wondering about that. Or maybe they provided the flowers for the photo shoot for some of the products (PS always stages photo shoots it seems). I'd really like the other products in the pic in a PS box!


----------



## prettycat33 (Dec 5, 2015)

Cant seem to find the possible spoiler pic, but i would love to see it if someonw wouldn't mind posting it. Thanks


----------



## Hshaw05 (Dec 5, 2015)

prettycat33 said:


> Cant seem to find the possible spoiler pic, but i would love to see it if someonw wouldn't mind posting it. Thanks


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hmm that same pic is posted with a different caption on Brandi Milloy's page here https://www.instagram.com/p/-zbZGhjMYX/?taken-by=brandimilloy  Isn't she one of the ladies from the pop sugar videos?


----------



## prettycat33 (Dec 5, 2015)

Omg i love that necklace it is so pretty and i really really hope its in the December box!


----------



## jackieee (Dec 5, 2015)

That necklace is really lovely and not something I'd normally pick out for myself...I hope it's in there!!


----------



## jackieee (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm thinking maybe PS used them to stage the pic...maybe the candy, necklace, and lip gloss are in the box?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 5, 2015)

That necklace and lipgloss just sucked me in. I ordered.  I was holding out out of principle because of the lack of black friday offer. Didnt last long, clearly.


----------



## AmryAnn (Dec 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> That necklace and lipgloss just sucked me in. I ordered.  I was holding out out of principle because of the lack of black friday offer. Didnt last long, clearly.


Same here. :laughing:


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 6, 2015)

I m so curious if that's actually a spoiler picture or just a picture of some of Brandi Milloy's fave things.  I find it a little off that someone from Popsugar would post a picture of so many items from a box but maybe .  I love druzy jewelry and have been hoping all year for a piece so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm thinking something from that photo has to be in the box. It just seems too staged not to be anything coming in the December box.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 6, 2015)

prettycat33 said:


> Omg i love that necklace it is so pretty and i really really hope its in the December box!


Oooh, that necklace is gorgeous and I also hope it's in the December box.  Looking at the jeweler's instagram page though, it looks like she sells on Etsy and is more of an individual maker vs. a 'company' that could supply the 1,000s of items needed for a PS box.  Fingers crossed though. . .I would wear that necklace all the time.


----------



## Kara Lewis (Dec 7, 2015)

Geez, am I the only one that hasn't gotten charged for December's box yet? This is way later than normal


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 7, 2015)

I still have not been charged yet either. Checked my bank records for the past 2 weeks and still nothing. Maybe they are giving everyone a free box for December. LOL! I would like a December box, thought about purchasing one but then afraid I will get charged for one. I dislike their new website. It is the worst!!!


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Dec 7, 2015)

itskaraaa said:


> Geez, am I the only one that hasn't gotten charged for December's box yet? This is way later than normal


I havent been either and I havent received tracking for my holiday box either.  Sent them an email last week, they said by end of last week.  Haven't heard a damn thing!


----------



## Javenfilms (Dec 7, 2015)

itskaraaa said:


> Geez, am I the only one that hasn't gotten charged for December's box yet? This is way later than normal


I haven't been charged either. I show two boxes from fedex on my fedex account, both the same weight. No emails from popsugar though regarding tracking. Says two boxes of 4.1 lbs will arrive next Monday. I honestly hope they didn't mix it up and send me two of the holiday boxes and forgot to send my December box lol.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 7, 2015)

Javenfilms said:


> I haven't been charged either. I show two boxes from fedex on my fedex account, both the same weight. No emails from popsugar though regarding tracking. Says two boxes of 4.1 lbs will arrive next Monday. I honestly hope they didn't mix it up and send me two of the holiday boxes and forgot to send my December box lol.


Oddly enough I have the same thing in my account.  Two 4.1lbs boxes.  I ordered one Holiday for Her and I have 3 monthly POPSUGAR subscriptions that come to my house.  I haven't gotten billed for December yet though, so it can't be those.  So odd!


----------



## Pixels (Dec 7, 2015)

I feel like at this point we should at least have a true spoiler for Dec or something?! I did not get billed yet either..seems odd.


----------



## Kara Lewis (Dec 7, 2015)

Maybe they were just feeling extra giving this year and gave it all to us for free


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 7, 2015)

itskaraaa said:


> Maybe they were just feeling extra giving this year and gave it all to us for free


HA, I just posted this thought over in the Holiday for her thread. Great minds...


----------



## Pixels (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a post from a Stripe.Com is that them? It's only for $5??


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2015)

No charge for me either, I'm a little worried this means late shipping. Boo!


----------



## emwdz (Dec 8, 2015)

I have to take a practical exam this afternoon and I would love to open my computer afterwards to find spoilers for this and/or the Holiday for Her box.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Dec 8, 2015)

december 8th and still not charged....has anyone been billed yet?


----------



## Pixels (Dec 8, 2015)

Shelly123 said:


> december 8th and still not charged....has anyone been billed yet?


Nope and nothing is showing up on the site under my account either. I find the site confusing


----------



## Fortyflirtyfab (Dec 8, 2015)

I cancelled my account at the end of November.  Last night I received a FedEx shipping notice from PopSugar.  It's 1 lb.  I checked my bank account and I wasn't charged for anything.  So confused!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

I was charged today.


----------



## Kara Lewis (Dec 8, 2015)

Still no charge for me :/


----------



## Pixels (Dec 8, 2015)

They should make some sort of announcement I feel like by now. Charges are late or boxes are late or something..


----------



## aihutch (Dec 8, 2015)

Pixels said:


> They should make some sort of announcement I feel like by now. Charges are late or boxes are late or something..


That's what I don't understand. Why can't these companies send out mass emails about delays? They have no problems sending us emails about spoilers, how many boxes are left, etc. Same for Box of Style.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

Pixels said:


> They should make some sort of announcement I feel like by now. Charges are late or boxes are late or something..


Nah I think that would create more of a tizzy, in the past they've shipped late, way late.

I think so long as boxes go out this week they'll still arrive in time for xmas eve, which I think is the ultimate goal. I think their website even says any order placed by Dec 18 will arrive by xmas eve.

Last year, I ordered the men's box on 12/16, they overnighted it to me on 12/19. I got it the following Monday, the 22nd.

If we're still waiting for tracking numbers and charges by this time NEXT week I'd be more panicky about the whole thing but it's only the 8th.


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 8, 2015)

Still no tracking on mine either, or on the today show box. However, I did go on my account to look and saw that last month my November box shipped on the 10th. So I assume it'll probably be within the next few days for this months box. I just can't believe we haven't had a single spoiler, other than the inspiration one!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 8, 2015)

As far as I know, PSMH hasn't committed to get us our boxes by Christmas this year the way they did last year.  It's their normal business practice to bill between the 25th and the 5th, but it's not a hard commitment.  They do commit to ship by the 20th of the month and have definitely waited that long in the past. I don't think it's too crazy to still be waiting for billing or shipping...lots of days between now and the 20th.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> As far as I know, PSMH hasn't committed to get us our boxes by Christmas this year the way they did last year.  It's their normal business practice to bill between the 25th and the 5th, but it's not a hard commitment.  They do commit to ship by the 20th of the month and have definitely waited that long in the past. I don't think it's too crazy to still be waiting for billing or shipping...lots of days between now and the 20th.


But there's this:


----------



## Pixels (Dec 8, 2015)

I am just super antsy for a spoiler or something!!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2015)

Last year they overnighted boxes to get there in time. I thought that was pretty awesome.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

Finally see my "For her" box tracking. Labels created on the 3rd.  Picked up on the 4th.  Someone near Gilroy CA likely will see something soon (even if they don't have the tracking).  Mine won't be here until Friday.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 8, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> But there's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I knew they overnighted them last year but I didn't realize they were offering the same thing this year.  Then I'd think we will all get our boxes closer to xmas like we did last year.  

Edited to add: Just checked fedex and all 4 of my PSMH boxes are moving...NM will get here the 10th, today show the 12th, and the other two, which I assume are holiday for her and the December box I haven't been charged for, will get here the 14th.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

Liz has a review up on MSA.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 8, 2015)

Spoilers on MSA! I think it's a really great box, especially for gifting! I won't really use a couple of the things, but I think it's nicely curated.


----------



## Pixels (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't like this box at all. I just cancelled since I was not charged yet. Hope it goes though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm pretty bummed about it and I only ordered because of all this druzy necklace talk.  Should have stuck w/ gut after they didnt offer a black friday deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Dec 8, 2015)

I had already decided this was to be my last Popsugar box and I'm happy with what I see and I hope I like it more in person. Not a bad one to go out on.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Dec 8, 2015)

I like this box way more than last month's...now if they'd just charge me for it lol


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 8, 2015)

This is why I can never break up with PSMH, every single box is right up my alley (if you subbed the blue items for black, anyway).  Yet another homerun for me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm 50/50 on the box, have to get it in my hands first, like always.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 8, 2015)

Love the bracelet.  Was looking for one sorta like the one we are supposed to get.  I like the gold, rose gold and silver together.  Box is a win for me!  Oh and I love lipsticks, so always a win for me!!!!


----------



## jackieee (Dec 8, 2015)

Hmm...the box is pretty decent, but I'll wait until I get it in my hands. I tend to almost always like it more once I see it in person. The bracelet is in a style I typically like, but in pictures I don't care for the ombre. I'm hoping I like it more in person and it just photographs cheaply.

Looove the lipstick. I'm on such a lipstick kick (I've ordered 15 lipsticks from ColourPop in the last two weeks, lol), so that I'm excited about. If I don't like the shades in person I'll gift them to my mom for Christmas, since she really loves lipstick.

Will also gift the wine stopper to my mom for Christmas, which means I think I'm done on presents for her! 

The gift tags and tape are very cute. I think I'll use them on presents for clients this year.

The jewelry box is something I actually don't have, so I will use it. Or I can use it for some other kind of storage. I'll have to see it in person to figure out how I'll use it, but it will get used! 

Not my favorite box and I think last year's December box was better, but everything can be gifted or used. 2013 and 2012 December boxes were alright...I loved the Bodum mugs from 2012, those are one of my favorite items ever, I think.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey, I just had a fun trip down memory lane that some of you long time PSMH subbies might appreciate.  Doesn't the bracelet kind of remind you of the rose gold baublebar necklace PSMH sent out a few years back...July 2012 or 2013 I think?  I was just remembering how everyone hated it and one person called the box a "Mr. T starter kit".  Anyone remember that thing?  I wore it a few times but it is definitely sitting in a box somewhere.  I think the bracelet will be a lot more wearable. 

Now that I shared that memory I can go back to refreshing everything in hopes of holiday for her spoilers.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Hey, I just had a fun trip down memory lane that some of you long time PSMH subbies might appreciate.  Doesn't the bracelet kind of remind you of the rose gold baublebar necklace PSMH sent out a few years back...July 2012 or 2013 I think?  I was just remembering how everyone hated it and one person called the box a "Mr. T starter kit".  Anyone remember that thing?  I wore it a few times but it is definitely sitting in a box somewhere.  I think the bracelet will be a lot more wearable.
> 
> Now that I shared that memory I can go back to refreshing everything in hopes of holiday for her spoilers.


it's exactly! what it looked like to me...and I hated that one (gifted it) and feel the same way now. 

EDIT: my younger, much more hipster friend loved it. Will likely give her this too.


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 8, 2015)

I really like this box. Not every item is for me, but there are several that will make great gifts! Excited to see these items in person. Hopefully will get mine soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Hey, I just had a fun trip down memory lane that some of you long time PSMH subbies might appreciate.  Doesn't the bracelet kind of remind you of the rose gold baublebar necklace PSMH sent out a few years back...July 2012 or 2013 I think?  I was just remembering how everyone hated it and one person called the box a "Mr. T starter kit".  Anyone remember that thing?  I wore it a few times but it is definitely sitting in a box somewhere.  I think the bracelet will be a lot more wearable.
> 
> Now that I shared that memory I can go back to refreshing everything in hopes of holiday for her spoilers.


Omg yes I had the same exact though. For some reason this bracelet feels much more Mr. T to me than the rose gold chain of the past. I too have that necklace sitting somewhere in a box, I think it tarnished after wearing it. Sigh....which is why I don't love most of the jewelry in sub boxes (except my RZ ring from the fall style box a couple years ago, event though it turns my finger green now...sad). But jewelry items are all easily gifted or swapped.


----------



## emwdz (Dec 8, 2015)

Hm. Well I'm glad we received spoilers today, but like someone else said, since I hadn't been billed, I just went and cancelled. I like the bracelet, but can live without it, and would only use the mug cake and gift tags/tape. (I've got too many nice lipsticks and a huge jewelry armoire, and I don't need another wine stopper.) It also seems like it's missing something.

It does seem totally wonderful for gifting - but all my gifting is already all taken care of. Maybe if it hadn't been I'd be happier about the box. I'm glad so many other people like it, though, and I can save money right now haha!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 8, 2015)

I definitely had a flashback too with the bracelet. I made my Mr. T necklace into a bracelet already, and actually ended up liking it. But this one looks cheap in the photos. I'll have to see it in person. 

I'm looking forward to the rest though, especially the box. And the cake! Everything will be used or gifted. 

I'm trying to decide whether to pick up a second box for my aunt. I got her one last year and she liked it, but she doesn't drink alcohol and is diabetic, so she can't use the cake or stopper.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 8, 2015)

I totally flashed back to that necklace with the bracelet. I like the bracelet but more as a gift and the person it would go to I bought a bracelet I really like so... swapping is an option, but we're having our family Christmas early and don't know if it will be here in time.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 8, 2015)

I like the bracelet, there is a jewelry designer who makes really nice jewelry, I pick up a piece here + there on sale, her name is Jenny Bird, she makes a bracelet + necklace that looks exactly the same even with the 3 metals, it's called the RiRi - In photos, hers looks very study + I own the solid color ones and they are - When I saw this designers picture, it made me wonder if the quality is good? I wish someone here had it in their paws to give us their thoughts! I trust y'all!

Randomly, I have matching jewelry trays so it would look nice with my set, I wanted white but got the blue years ago as the blue was way less than the white in a sale!

(side note, Pottery Barn makes the best Jewelry boxes ever, if you can catch it on sale, grab em, it's called McKenna, highly recommend!)

my cup of cake looks DIVINE! Belgian chocolate, YUM!

I can't believe all spoilers are out but the Today box, I was just whining earlier in our LE for Her thread for spoilers!

what to do?!? I'm thinking PS may do an offer around the 15th like they did last year but they are so unpredictable! still ticked at no Black Friday...

I think may want every box now but either way I need that chocolate soufflé like NOW! YUM!

yes, I have that throwback necklace too! gosh, we are such OG popsugar addicts! at least #dovesoapgate trumps them all, ha!

merry, merry


----------



## pbpink (Dec 8, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Omg yes I had the same exact though. For some reason this bracelet feels much more Mr. T to me than the rose gold chain of the past. I too have that necklace sitting somewhere in a box, I think it tarnished after wearing it. Sigh....which is why I don't love most of the jewelry in sub boxes (except my RZ ring from the fall style box a couple years ago, event though it turns my finger green now...sad). But jewelry items are all easily gifted or swapped.


the RZ ring turned your finger green?!? wow! it was way too big for me so I gave to a friend, I know it's all costume but I would never had though RZ would do that!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Hey, I just had a fun trip down memory lane that some of you long time PSMH subbies might appreciate. Doesn't the bracelet kind of remind you of the rose gold baublebar necklace PSMH sent out a few years back...July 2012 or 2013 I think? I was just remembering how everyone hated it and one person called the box a "Mr. T starter kit". Anyone remember that thing? I wore it a few times but it is definitely sitting in a box somewhere. I think the bracelet will be a lot more wearable.
> 
> Now that I shared that memory I can go back to refreshing everything in hopes of holiday for her spoilers.


you saw LE for HER spoilers right?!? just wanted to make sure as they are up! no Today box yet right?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2015)

pbpink said:


> the RZ ring turned your finger green?!? wow! it was way too big for me so I gave to a friend, I know it's all costume but I would never had though RZ would do that!


The RZ ring from the PopSugar must have Fall Style box, the knot one, yep, It turns my finger green. The ring has "faded" or "tarnished" from gold to more of a rose gold, it still looks pretty and I still like it and wear it a lot but it's not what it was and the inside of the band is so worn away, it's coppery and my finger gets green if I wear it daily. I've even coated the ring with clear polish to prevent my finger from turning green. But I am also sensitive to cheap jewelry too, my bf bought me a bunch of cheapy stone studs from groupon and they turned my ears black around my piercing. Some stuff just doesn't agree with my skin.

Almost all the jewelry in my PS boxes have tarnished so badly that they look terrible. It could be because I wear perfume, hair spray and all sorts of lotions and potions that break down the plating but I'm just kinda over the cheap quality so I'm never to excited to see more accessories in PS boxes.  

BUT they do gift and trade well.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 8, 2015)

I was so disappointed in my RZ Box of Style that I just signed back up for PSMH.  I love that tri-gold bracelet and it's edginess was more what I was expecting from the RZ box (plus it will look great with the Cluse watch from the Fall BoS).  I really like what's in the December box.  It seems the contents (bottle stopper and bracelet) are much more modern than recent boxes and that appeals to me. I am hoping that's a new trend!


----------



## lippey (Dec 9, 2015)

I wonder if the items featured in the photo section above/right (the candies, geode  necklace, Smith and Cult lipgloss, maybe the plants,) are the remaining items for the Today Show box?


----------



## liltrixter (Dec 9, 2015)

Super irritated with psmh right now. My November box is still sitting in process. And when I email support I get a canned message about December issues. I cancelled my sub and see I have a credit (I'm guessing for the November box since I haven't been billed for December yet). Guess I'll have to wait and see if I get anything at this point.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 9, 2015)

pbpink said:


> I like the bracelet, there is a jewelry designer who makes really nice jewelry, I pick up a piece here + there on sale, her name is Jenny Bird, she makes a bracelet + necklace that looks exactly the same even with the 3 metals, it's called the RiRi


I love Jenny Bird, lisalisad1 on youtube got me interested in her pieces.  If you like her stuff but don't want to shell out the cash, Rocksbox (the jewelry rental sub) carries a lot of her pieces.  I just joined this month so I haven't received one yet but I did get Kendra Scott so it's already a win for me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 9, 2015)

lippey said:


> I wonder if the items featured in the photo section above/right (the candies, geode  necklace, Smith and Cult lipgloss, maybe the plants,) are the remaining items for the Today Show box?


This didn't even occur to me but that makes so much more sense.  I'd imagine they made far fewer today show boxes than the monthly, and that jewelry designer (whose etsy shop is "temporarily" on break) is a really small business.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> This didn't even occur to me but that makes so much more sense.  I'd imagine they made far fewer today show boxes than the monthly, and that jewelry designer (whose etsy shop is "temporarily" on break) is a really small business.


Hmmm, Smith/Cult lipgloss has been really making an appearance in sub boxes lately (NetAPorter, Birchbox).  I am hoping that there is a nice container of Hot Cocoa or a nice chocolate box in this box (and I don't mean a single use Hot Cocoa)!  The necklace would be lovely, I really like the druzy stones (if I misspelled, please forgive).  But I am wondering if the last 4 items are small paper items (like wrapping, tape or ribbons).  A planner would be nice, since no box other than the Luxor Holiday box gave one.


----------



## jiblet (Dec 9, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> Spoilers on MSA! I think it's a really great box, especially for gifting! I won't really use a couple of the things, but I think it's nicely curated.


I like this box too. Very cute. Some of the items I like but I just don't need so I will be gifting. I wish that the tracking number would show up. My account still says processing. I also bought to of the GMA boxes and they're still processing as well.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 9, 2015)

This just came through my email.  So everyone that has not been charged, it should be done by the 13th.  I also saw new updated cancellation dates, they say you have to cancel before the 23rd the month before.

From PS:

Hi there, 

Thank you for being such a valued Must Have subscriber! We can't wait to share our December Must Have box goodies with you. If your subscription is set to auto-renew, your account will be charged no later than Dec 13_. _We are shipping all boxes via FedEx Home Delivery to ensure delivery on or before 12/24. 

We appreciate your understanding as we are working hard to fix billing delays and we apologize for any inconveniences we may have caused.

Thanks,


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 9, 2015)

I ended up re-subbing to this box and I'm trying to stay spoiler free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> During the holidays it's so tough with these boxes and limited edition boxes. So many cute boxes to choose from. I ended up passing up on the PSMH for her LE but wanted to get this one instead. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 9, 2015)

Good choice @@Reija!!


----------



## jiblet (Dec 10, 2015)

Hmm still no tracking info for my boxes. Wonder when I'll ever get it?


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 10, 2015)

jiblet said:


> Hmm still no tracking info for my boxes. Wonder when I'll ever get it?


Yeah me either but I'm convinced I"m the last one in the universe that my box ships to so I no longer worry about it. It eventually shows up   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 10, 2015)

jiblet said:


> Hmm still no tracking info for my boxes. Wonder when I'll ever get it?


Did you check fedex or are you waiting for an email from PSMH? Because I generally get the tracking information from PSMH after my box has already arrived.  It makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2015)

PopSugar released a spoiler:



Spoiler









Yay!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 10, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> PopSugar released a spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jiblet (Dec 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Did you check fedex or are you waiting for an email from PSMH? Because I generally get the tracking information from PSMH after my box has already arrived.  It makes me laugh every time.


No I haven't. That's funny! I will thanks!


----------



## jiblet (Dec 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Did you check fedex or are you waiting for an email from PSMH? Because I generally get the tracking information from PSMH after my box has already arrived.  It makes me laugh every time.


I have a question though. How can I check fedex when I don't have a tracking number? Is the order number enough?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 10, 2015)

@@jiblet If you sign up for an account with fedex, after you log in you can go to track and then access fedex tracking. It can find any packages that are going to be sent to your address without a tracking number. I just signed up the last week or so for both that and ups mychoice and its already life changing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if there are any coupons for this box?


----------



## jiblet (Dec 11, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> @@jiblet If you sign up for an account with fedex, after you log in you can go to track and then access fedex tracking. It can find any packages that are going to be sent to your address without a tracking number. I just signed up the last week or so for both that and ups mychoice and its already life changing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome! Thank you!! Signing up now.


----------



## aihutch (Dec 11, 2015)

They charged me for the box yesterday and since the label has been created since the 4th, hopefully it will move soon.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2015)

I went from getting no shipping notices to getting fifty! Haha! It's shipping Home Delivery, too! That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 11, 2015)

I got shipping notice too! Can't wait. After a break I'm excited to get this box. I like the spoiler too. I've been wanting to try the brand out of curiosity to see how it compares. I know I have major problems always wanting to try new makeup.  After being obsessed with makeup the past for the past 25 years, there is no end in sight. You would think that I would get better getting older but I seemed to get worse with wanting to try new products. :lol:


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 11, 2015)

I am also looking forward to new lipsticks and I like the size of these. I am starting to like the idea of smaller size But I am also finding myself going back to tried and true cosmetics. I like Estee Lauder and Lancome products even if most people think they are for old ladies!!! LOL. I am a major cosmetic junkie.


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 12, 2015)

I stalked my account to see if it has shipped, and mine is on its way! I haven't received an email from popsugar but I don't care, I just can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 12, 2015)

I got my box today. I like the jewelry box, and the glittery tape. The Geo stopper is okay, but I don't know how long it will last. The cork is attached somewhat haphazardly, and I think it will separate sooner rather than later. I like lipstick, but I think I will gift these because I have many versions of these colors. The "To Blank with &lt;3" stickers are dumb, but I'll take the tinyprints coupon. 

 
The bracelet is hugely disappointing. I don't wear silver, so I wish the gold had just faded into rose gold. But that's just my personal preference. My problem is the clasp, which is REALLY low quality, I could barely open/close it, and it feels very cheap compared to the rest of bracelet, which is nicely heavy. If the clasp was better I would probably still wear it, but I honestly don't even want to gift it. 

My six month subscription ends next month... I honestly don't know if I'm going to renew.


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 12, 2015)

Ugh I wish my box would ship already, stalking PSMH and it just says processing and my FedEx account only shows the LE box which I will get Monday. But honestly I'm more excited for the December box, so come on and ship already LOL. Good to hear everyone's review's though!


----------



## lippey (Dec 13, 2015)

Now I'm wondering if that Instagram photo is a hint for January or February!  Oh well.  I got my box today and the mug cake is gone- and it was fantastic!  Much better than Tastefully Simple's mug cakes.

I love the lipsticks! Also, I was able to get some gift tag stickers for Christmas cookie presents.  I couldn't figure out the best way to make the cookie recipients aware of possible allergans in the cookies I'm going to make (it's for my child's teachers, so I won't be able to tell them directly.)  I ended up ordering some square gift tag stickers in a cute pattern and having Tiny Prints print the names of common allergans (nuts, milk, etc.,) on the tags instead of a greeting, so my problem was solved.  All I have to do is circle the allergans that correspond to each cookie.  And, it will look cute. 

Loved this box.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Dec 13, 2015)

Yesssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 13, 2015)

Hshaw05 said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> Yesssssssss!!!!!!


YEAH, about time PSMH! I wonder why they waited to torment us?!? HA!

too bad i ordered one Dec Box yesterday as i do not need doubles! It is so confusing as on my account page it says my new gift of a 6 month sub would start on Jan 2016 and I emailed then right away with a screen shot hoping that they would honor the January start date for me and PSMH responded straight away saying NO way, jose!


----------



## Pixels (Dec 13, 2015)

Really so even though it says Jan it will start in Dec??? Mine says start date Jan....


----------



## Hshaw05 (Dec 13, 2015)

> YEAH, about time PSMH! I wonder why they waited to torment us?!? HA!
> 
> too bad i ordered one Dec Box yesterday as i do not need doubles! It is so confusing as on my account page it says my new gift of a 6 month sub would start on Jan 2016 and I emailed then right away with a screen shot hoping that they would honor the January start date for me and PSMH responded straight away saying NO way, jose!


I know I totally spent all my Cyber Monday money because I thought they weren't going to do it AND signed back up for December, but I can't pass up such an amazing deal obviously, so it went on the card lol! I'll get multiple boxes as well, but it would have been better if they would have let it start in Jan... At least the Dec box is really nice!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 13, 2015)

I am planning on gifting the jewelry box to my mom but now with that 6month deal looks like I can keep one for myself yipeee!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 13, 2015)

Pixels said:


> Really so even though it says Jan it will start in Dec??? Mine says start date Jan....


Mine said that too but after reading the comments in here I went back and its been switched to december oh well.  Not sure what the heck I m going to do with 2 of those bracelets (not a fan) but I am excited for another jewelry box and cake (nom nom nom)


----------



## pbpink (Dec 13, 2015)

Hshaw05 said:


> I know I totally spent all my Cyber Monday money because I thought they weren't going to do it AND signed back up for December, but I can't pass up such an amazing deal obviously, so it went on the card lol! I'll get multiple boxes as well, but it would have been better if they would have let it start in Jan... At least the Dec box is really nice!


totally! good point, I do love the jewelry box! I can only think of Mr. T now with that bracelet, but then that makes me laugh + happy! I have a feeling customer service people are probably at their wit's end as it can not be an easy job this time of year! School gets out this week so no way will I get in time for a teachers gift which would have been perfect!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 13, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Mine said that too but after reading the comments in here I went back and its been switched to december oh well. Not sure what the heck I m going to do with 2 of those bracelets (not a fan) but I am excited for another jewelry box and cake (nom nom nom)


did you email them + ask by chance? I have never email'ed them before today! oh yes that cake, YUM!!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 13, 2015)

pbpink said:


> did you email them + ask by chance? I have never email'ed them before today! oh yes that cake, YUM!!


No I didn't bother.  I don't really mind getting anotherDecember box everything but the bracelet is pretty giftable so it will be used.  I m sure PS is being bombarded with complaints right now so I ll leave them be I pretty happy they came thru with a code so I ll let it slide LOL

But here are some responses from their Facebook page:

If you purchase now, it will be the December box. Please know that you will receive two December boxes if you purchase an additional subscription as promotional codes cannot be used to upgrade subscriptions.

we're encouraging gifting for the Holiday season with this promotion!

Hi ladies, just to clarify, there's no way for us to go into your account as we don't have any of your account information. There was a bug at the time of purchase which resulted in your purchase beginning in January. As we are not selling January, we had the bug fixed so that it reflects the current month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 14, 2015)

Since PopSugar generally ships with little to no variations, I might just cancel and sign up with the promotions they've just offered, paying full price each month seems silly at this point. Regular loyal subscribers don't seem to be rewarded in any way.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Since PopSugar generally ships with little to no variations, I might just cancel and sign up with the promotions they've just offered, paying full price each month seems silly at this point. Regular loyal subscribers don't seem to be rewarded in any way.


I was debating doing this too.  The extra dec box would make a great gift for a friend of mine who has been having a tough time.

Do we need to create a new account to do this?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 14, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I was debating doing this too.  The extra dec box would make a great gift for a friend of mine who has been having a tough time.
> 
> Do we need to create a new account to do this?


I *think* you can just cancel your account and then resubscribe?  I don't know for sure I need to look into it tomorrow (when payday hits lol).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I *think* you can just cancel your account and then resubscribe?  I don't know for sure I need to look into it tomorrow (when payday hits lol).


Yeah after I asked I saw on ramblings that you can use an existing account; it starts you a new subscription.  Now to decide if it's worth paying up front to save $35 and get a "free" extra Dec box rather than getting charged monthly.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 14, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Yeah after I asked I saw on ramblings that you can use an existing account; it starts you a new subscription.  Now to decide if it's worth paying up front to save $35 and get a "free" extra Dec box rather than getting charged monthly.


I'd probably spend that much on my remaining gifts for the holidays, and I'd probably gift the second December box to my sister so it kinda saves me from having to shop/order her something.


----------



## Saiza (Dec 14, 2015)

I caved and signed up, Popsugar is so hit and miss for me, but $23/box you can't beat it. It's nearly the same as Boxycharm or Glossybox.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 14, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> No I didn't bother.  I don't really mind getting anotherDecember box everything but the bracelet is pretty giftable so it will be used.  I m sure PS is being bombarded with complaints right now so I ll leave them be I pretty happy they came thru with a code so I ll let it slide LOL
> 
> But here are some responses from their Facebook page:
> 
> ...


Weird, they can't change the account from December to January but can't change the account from January to December?  I bought because it was reflecting January as the first month shipment, but then they changed it after the fact to December and now I'm getting two December boxes.  I wonder if I can dispute that with my CC?  I did get a screenshot of my account showing January as my first box.


----------



## aihutch (Dec 14, 2015)

It would be nice to receive the box before I have to wrap gifts. I would like to use that tape, but doesn't look like that's going to happen. No movement at all on my box. I can't believe they are telling people who are getting 2 December boxes to gift them. At this rate they won't be here until after January!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 14, 2015)

kristab94 said:


> Weird, they can't change the account from December to January but can't change the account from January to December?  I bought because it was reflecting January as the first month shipment, but then they changed it after the fact to December and now I'm getting two December boxes.  I wonder if I can dispute that with my CC?  I did get a screenshot of my account showing January as my first box.


PSMH usually has pretty good service.  I would be really surprised if they don't refund anyone who bought the deal because it said it started with January and no longer wants it because it actually starts with December.  Try resolving it through PSMH before disputing with your credit card. 

Based on what I'm seeing in various forums, I do think they are standing firm though and won't let someone start in January, even if that's what it said when you purchased it.  You'll either have to ask for a refund or be okay with getting a second December box.


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 14, 2015)

aihutch said:


> It would be nice to receive the box before I have to wrap gifts. I would like to use that tape, but doesn't look like that's going to happen. No movement at all on my box. I can't believe they are telling people who are getting 2 December boxes to gift them. At this rate they won't be here until after January!


Yeah same here, I did sign up for the PSMH deal as my subscription runs out soon, which means I will be getting two December boxes and I'm fine with that. But my regular account still shows processing and customer care tells me it has not shipped but I should get it before the 24th. Now I have a second one I'd like to gift, but it may end up being a birthday present for someone rather than Christmas LOL. So fingers crossed our boxes get here soon!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 14, 2015)

I got my box today, I don't remember if I got a shipping notice or not. I don't think I did.

I love most of the box, I dislike a couple items greatly. Like...

I HATE the bracelet. It feels super cheap to me and the clasp is awkward for lefties. There is no way this bracelet is worth $65 or even $6 or $5.  Blah.

I LOVE the lipstick trio, mini lipsticks = no big commitment and they're all very pretty. I even love the packaging, the rubberized feeling of the containers. Reminds me of Nars stuff. 

I HATE the wine stopper. Well I guess I don't hate it as much as I find it kind of pointless. I know there is a need to plug up wine bottles and this is just a nicer, fancier version of some cheaper plastic ones you'd by at Target or the beer and wine store. I guess this looks nicer on your table too but I don't display my wine with fancy stoppers. I unscrew the top, drink it and the recycle the bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I LOVE the jewelry box. When I first saw the spoilers I was feeling meh about it but now that I have it in person I like it a lot better than I thought. I was going to gift it to my sister for xmas but if I do the promotional deal I'll get another December box, it seems so I could keep this one and gift her the extra one.

I LOVE the mug cake, chocolate cake that you can make in minutes and I just bought ice cream last night because it's been in the 70's here! Oh yeah it's on for dessert to night.  

Glitter tape and stickers are cute and will easily be used for gift wrapping. I'm going to Target tonight to get gift wrap for my secret santa so I hope I can find pretty white and silver wrap to match (that isn't too wedding-y feeling).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I HATE the wine stopper. Well I guess I don't hate it as much as I find it kind of pointless.


Apparently sometimes people have leftover wine...who knew?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I HATE the wine stopper. Well I guess I don't hate it as much as I find it kind of pointless. I know there is a need to plug up wine bottles and this is just a nicer, fancier version of some cheaper plastic ones you'd by at Target or the beer and wine store. I guess this looks nicer on your table too but I don't display my wine with fancy stoppers. I unscrew the top, drink it and the recycle the bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Try using it on liquor bottles instead?  Less likely to finish a whole bottle in one sitting, I'd assume, and it looks super cute!  Similar to: http://cupcakesandcashmere.com/diy/diy-geode-bottle-stoppers


----------



## elizabethj (Dec 14, 2015)

I think that people will have a tough time disputing the charge. I bought the 6 month deal, and it didnt say January anywhere until after I had paid. So I bought it not being sure what the first month would be. Its possible they did say January somewhere before I paid and I just missed it, but I was looking pretty closely because I was wanting to know if I was going to get two Decembers.


----------



## AmryAnn (Dec 15, 2015)

I got my box yesterday and actually am quite impressed. 

Unlike popular opinion, I really like the bracelet - other than the clasp not being the best quality, it feels substantial and I love the look of the three metals.  I think I'll end up wearing it quite a bit.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The jewelry box was the big surprise to me - so, so nice!  I too signed up for the six month deal after purchasing the December box, so I'll have two of everything.  The bracelet and box will make nice gifts, as will the lipsticks (which are wonderful! so impressed!).  I'll keep both tapes and cake mixes for myself tho - not a problem there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't drink, so two wine toppers are kinda overkill - any ideas how to use them other than to top a bottle of wine?  Maybe I need to find a friend to give them too...

I'm just excited to get the next five months for such a good deal - and it's all paid for up front which I love too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 15, 2015)

I got my box yesterday as well, no shipping notice and my account still says processing. Was sent via mail and not Fedex smartpost which is why I never saw it on my Fedex account, and didn't look at my USPS account for it, duh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I love the jewelry box! Looks great on my makeup table and already transferred my stuff in it. As far as the bracelet, although not my favorite I am wearing it today as I like interesting jewelry....I just don't think it's worth what they state but that's Ok. I can't wait to try the chocolate cake, although my husband insists we share. I told him I have another December box coming since I took the 6 month deal as well, but he says we can share that one too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...  I'll gift both sets of lipsticks since I don't wear them and the wine stoppers, so everything will get used or gifted.

Overall I'm happy with this box. And glad the next boxes I got such a great deal on!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 15, 2015)

I made the cake last night and mine was really soggy. It wasn't very cake like at all. I ended up throwing most of it out because I hate the texture of overly wet soggy food and it's supposed to be all lovely looking like the picture.

I had the right size mug, water and oil I even cooked it longer than it said but didn't want to over do it and burn it. I'm bummed. I had such high hopes for a 3 minute cake. Bummer.


----------



## Pixels (Dec 15, 2015)

Just an FYI that trader joe's reduced guilt brownie mix is pretty good. I use it as a mug cake mix just add yogurt, the directions are on the box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 15, 2015)

Pixels said:


> Just an FYI that trader joe's reduced guilt brownie mix is pretty good. I use it as a mug cake mix just add yogurt, the directions are on the box.


Sounds good. 

I mean...if I wanted to eat soggy "cake" I'd just make cake or brownie batter and eat it.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 15, 2015)

My box came today. I'm so happy I decided to go for this. Maybe it's because I took a break for a few months.  :lol:   I think overall the box is great because I'll be able to use some of the items for gifts for family members. My kids will love making the cake. I can't eat it because I have to be gluten free due to medical issues but I'll just eat some chocolate instead while watching the kids eat the cake. 

Here is a picture although I might be one of the last ones to get this. 



Spoiler


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm so beyond mad at popsugar and their lame customer service. I've been contacting them twice a week for over a month AFTER I was told a replacement November box was being shipped out. They just kept ignoring me and sending the follow up rating emails wanting to be rated good or bad. Now I get a response saying sorry too bad, the box is sold out. I would have just ordered another box but they told me one was being shipped. I'm so beyond bummed at missing the November box, I wa Ted to gift a few things in there to my mom. If anyone has an extra I'd love to buy it. I was really wanting the candle in particular. I'm fed up with their lack of customer service and am canceling until they get their shit together. So done.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 15, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> No I didn't bother.  I don't really mind getting anotherDecember box everything but the bracelet is pretty giftable so it will be used.  I m sure PS is being bombarded with complaints right now so I ll leave them be I pretty happy they came thru with a code so I ll let it slide LOL
> 
> But here are some responses from their Facebook page:
> 
> ...


so bizarre that they posted on FB that they can't see any account info! like how can they send boxes if they can't see account info? who knows!! 

is the bracelet really that mr. T-esque?  

ok, look at this....

http://jenny-bird.com/index.php/jewelry/necklaces/riri-collar-tri-tone.html

i have this style necklace but it's all silver (bought on mega sale years ago) and love it! the quality is amazing and when i saw the bracelet i so thought of this! perhaps i am mrs. T, oh my!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 15, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm so beyond mad at popsugar and their lame customer service. I've been contacting them twice a week for over a month AFTER I was told a replacement November box was being shipped out. They just kept ignoring me and sending the follow up rating emails wanting to be rated good or bad. Now I get a response saying sorry too bad, the box is sold out. I would have just ordered another box but they told me one was being shipped. I'm so beyond bummed at missing the November box, I wa Ted to gift a few things in there to my mom. If anyone has an extra I'd love to buy it. I was really wanting the candle in particular. I'm fed up with their lack of customer service and am canceling until they get their shit together. So done.



try + send a different message, like start a brand new message as i read on FB that this may help - worth a shot if you want NOV as you never know! they seem sometimes to have boxes just appear! look at the stocking stuffers that were all from past boxes! 

i don't blame you, i would be so annoyed! they just don't seem to care about customer service much in general, i don't get it!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 15, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I mean...if I wanted to eat soggy "cake" I'd just make cake or brownie batter and eat it.


nothing better than brownie batter! YUM!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Dec 15, 2015)

I got my box today and I am happy with it.  When I took the bracelet out of the little bag my 1st thought was, "I see what they are saying.  It does look cheap."  But once I put it on I really liked it and didn't feel that way anymore. I think it helped that I removed the add'l, tiny loops on the end.  I have small wrists so I didn't need them.  The clasp is flimsy so we'll see how it lasts.  

The jewelry box is really nice and I think I will be able to wear all 3 lipsticks.  The wine stopper will probably be gifted with a bottle of wine or other alcoholic beverage.  The stickers/tape are cute and will get used for something I am sure.  Christmas gifts are all done and wrapped but I think those will work for other things, too.  My daughter is excited to try to make the cake (she's 12).  

Not bad, all things considered.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 16, 2015)

I got my box today, and I really like it. I got the 6 month sub, and I'm glad I'm getting two Dec boxes. I've already put the tags to use. I like the bracelet. I actually think it's great how it mixes metals. Sadly, I can't wear bracelets at work, so I am swapping both this one and the one from the LE box. The jewelry box is really pretty. It's so sweet and feminine without being pink (a color I can't stand.) The wine stopper is really nice. I don't see why people don't seem to like it. I was just needing a wine stopper on Thanksgiving and this would have been perfect. Lipsticks...maybe swap. I'll wait to see what you ladies say about the quality. Glitter tape, so cute. I'm using the tape on all of my nieces gifts, so they can spot theirs easily under the tree. And lastly, a fun food item! Yay! This is the first year where PS has been hit and miss for me, so I'm really glad they finished the year off with a lovely box.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 16, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> I got my box today, and I really like it. I got the 6 month sub, and I'm glad I'm getting two Dec boxes. I've already put the tags to use. I like the bracelet. I actually think it's great how it mixes metals. Sadly, I can't wear bracelets at work, so I am swapping both this one and the one from the LE box. The jewelry box is really pretty. It's so sweet and feminine without being pink (a color I can't stand.) The wine stopper is really nice. I don't see why people don't seem to like it. I was just needing a wine stopper on Thanksgiving and this would have been perfect. Lipsticks...maybe swap. I'll wait to see what you ladies say about the quality. Glitter tape, so cute. I'm using the tape on all of my nieces gifts, so they can spot theirs easily under the tree. And lastly, a fun food item! Yay! This is the first year where PS has been hit and miss for me, so I'm really glad they finished the year off with a lovely box.


I'm actually really impressed with the lipsticks! For sure my fav items in the box.  Colors and great and feels very nice on my lips.  Packaging is even nice too.  Reminds me of a Bite Beauty lipstick I have.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 16, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> I got my box today, and I really like it. I got the 6 month sub, and I'm glad I'm getting two Dec boxes. I've already put the tags to use. I like the bracelet. I actually think it's great how it mixes metals. Sadly, I can't wear bracelets at work, so I am swapping both this one and the one from the LE box. The jewelry box is really pretty. It's so sweet and feminine without being pink (a color I can't stand.) The wine stopper is really nice. I don't see why people don't seem to like it. I was just needing a wine stopper on Thanksgiving and this would have been perfect. Lipsticks...maybe swap. I'll wait to see what you ladies say about the quality. Glitter tape, so cute. I'm using the tape on all of my nieces gifts, so they can spot theirs easily under the tree. And lastly, a fun food item! Yay! This is the first year where PS has been hit and miss for me, so I'm really glad they finished the year off with a lovely box.


There is nothing wrong with the wine bottle stopper, I personally have no need for one since I don't have left over wine. I don't like wine sitting around because I think it turns too quickly, so I drink it or use it in sauces/cooking.


----------



## aihutch (Dec 16, 2015)

My box finally shipped and they used FedEx Home Delivery instead of SmartPost. Hopefully that means it will be here a lot sooner!


----------



## sophisticate (Dec 17, 2015)

aihutch said:


> My box finally shipped and they used FedEx Home Delivery instead of SmartPost. Hopefully that means it will be here a lot sooner!


Same. Just got the notification for Dec 2015. 3 day shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethj (Dec 17, 2015)

My box showed up today and I really like it, but it showed up soaked through. Everything is usable but all of the item's outer boxes are all wet and wrecked. (Except for the bracelet- that was in a plastic bag.) I wish they would make their boxes thicker or something. I have gotten a lot of Amazon boxes on rainy days and the items inside have never been wet.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 17, 2015)

I reached out to customer support about them changing my 6 month subscription from the deal starting in January to December.  I told them I would like it changed back to January, since I already had the December box under my old sub.  Since they already sent me my 2nd box they are giving me a return label to ship it back, and then crediting me a month, so the new sub starts in January like when I originally purchased under the deal.  Just wanted everyone to know in case!


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 18, 2015)

The bracelet was meh, but I liked everything else in the box!  

I'm in love with the Stowaway lipsticks, the formula is so buttery and colors are gorgeous.  It's not a long lasting lipstick, but every single shade worked for me and I like the texture.


----------



## AmryAnn (Dec 18, 2015)

kristab94 said:


> I reached out to customer support about them changing my 6 month subscription from the deal starting in January to December.  I told them I would like it changed back to January, since I already had the December box under my old sub.  Since they already sent me my 2nd box they are giving me a return label to ship it back, and then crediting me a month, so the new sub starts in January like when I originally purchased under the deal.  Just wanted everyone to know in case!


That was nice of them, lucky you!  Unfortunately I was told that the deal had to start with the December box so my second December box arrived today...


----------



## sophisticate (Dec 18, 2015)

Got the Dec box for the 6 month promotion.

Bracelet is missing. Well... okay.

I'm going to gift the jewelry box away. So... yay.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 18, 2015)

AmryAnn said:


> That was nice of them, lucky you!  Unfortunately I was told that the deal had to start with the December box so my second December box arrived today...


Wowsers that's not very nice of them.  If they are doing that for one customer they should do it for all that would like too.  Sorry that happened to you are you going to reach out again or just letting it go?


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 18, 2015)

My box came earlier this week:

Not a fan of the bracelet but can't win em all I guess

The tape is meh but I guess will come in handy. Hard to get excited about tape lol 

The mug cake - my opinion on this really depends on how it turns out-  I ve tried a few pinterest mug cake recipes most did not come out very well at all so hopefully this one is as tasty and delicious as the pics look and if it is i ll be super excited 3 min dessert for the win!

Jewelry box-really really love it! 

The wine stopper is pretty I have few of the silicone ones that i love but this one will look purdy in the bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moonjora (Dec 19, 2015)

I got mine &amp; I appear to be one of the only people in the minority that really didn't care for this box at all. I am not going to complain or anything about it but I just didn't feel excited about anything in it. The only item in the box that I really, really didn't care for was the bracelet. It looks alright but the clasp feels very inexpensive &amp; insubstantial, certainly not at all what the retail price says. The rest of the box was just kind of blah to me though. I'm sure that they will come back strong next month though.


----------



## Kaistone (Dec 19, 2015)

The website wouldn't let me cancel my subscription, as I did not want to recieve the December box. I emailed and was told the website was acting up and that they would cancel the subscription for me. That was in November. Well, my account still ended up getting debited on December 7th. I emailed them again and included the text from the previous message where they assured me that they would cancel my subcription. That was on Monday, and still no word from them. I'm so livid. Popsugar has completely lost me I honestly feel scammed.


----------



## AmryAnn (Dec 19, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Wowsers that's not very nice of them.  If they are doing that for one customer they should do it for all that would like too.  Sorry that happened to you are you going to reach out again or just letting it go?


I liked the box, but I don't need two... and my Christmas shopping is done... but I think I'll probably just open it up and let my daughter and future daughter in law help themselves.  It was a good deal on the sub, so I'm not going to worry about it.  It was just weird that they told me one thing and somebody else another.  :blink:


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 19, 2015)

AmryAnn said:


> I liked the box, but I don't need two... and my Christmas shopping is done... but I think I'll probably just open it up and let my daughter and future daughter in law help themselves.  It was a good deal on the sub, so I'm not going to worry about it.  It was just weird that they told me one thing and somebody else another.  :blink:


That is odd.  I did mention in my email I have a screenshot of my original order page with the January box listed as the first box.  I wonder if that's the difference?


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> The website wouldn't let me cancel my subscription, as I did not want to recieve the December box. I emailed and was told the website was acting up and that they would cancel the subscription for me. That was in November. Well, my account still ended up getting debited on December 7th. I emailed them again and included the text from the previous message where they assured me that they would cancel my subcription. That was on Monday, and still no word from them. I'm so livid. Popsugar has completely lost me I honestly feel scammed.


What a bummer this happened to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## prettycat33 (Dec 20, 2015)

I received my box today and i have to admit it was not one of my favs. The braclet was actually my favorite item, after the cake, which turned out yummy. I so want another! The item i dislike the most is the lipstick trio, as i dont wear lipstick. Im am hoping to swap it, but there are a ton up for swap. I hope january is great !


----------



## jackieee (Dec 22, 2015)

Hah, I just now got my shipping notice for December's box.

It arrived last Monday........


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 22, 2015)

I got my second December box today, I'm gifting the jewelry box to my sister for xmas. I suppose everything else goes up for swap or sale.


----------



## Kaistone (Dec 23, 2015)

@@Reija Things are better now. They did refund my account. I just have to make sure my subcription actually gets cancelled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Dec 23, 2015)

jackieee said:


> Hah, I just now got my shipping notice for December's box.
> 
> It arrived last Monday........


Lol the same thing happened to me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 4, 2016)

I m pleasantly surprised by the cake in a cup.  I ve tried to make a few before from pinterest recipes and they were either rubbery or goopy but in all cases inedible.  This was one delicious but super rich so have friend on hand to share.  I put some whipped cream and raspberries on top (the fruit makes it healthy right hee hee).   Yummy!  I would buy that again made for a fun treat after a loong sad day.  Now I m excited I bought the 6mth sub and have another one waiting in the wings nom nom nom.


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Jan 4, 2016)

I agree! I thought the mug cake was delicious. I put a scoop of ice cream on top of mine and it was so deccandent I couldn't finish the whole thing by myself. I want to buy more!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 4, 2016)

Srhrfh1964 said:


> I agree! I thought the mug cake was delicious. I put a scoop of ice cream on top of mine and it was so deccandent I couldn't finish the whole thing by myself. I want to buy more!


Oooooh ice-cream maybe thats what I ll do with the other one yum! Yea way too rich for me to eat alone too but still really enjoyed it and so easy! Thanks for the idea!  What else did people put on their mug cakes?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 18, 2016)

Does anyone know the Stowaway coupon code? I threw away all that stuff before I realized I'm in love with their lipsticks...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 19, 2016)

Saffyra said:


> Does anyone know the Stowaway coupon code? I threw away all that stuff before I realized I'm in love with their lipsticks...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I sent you a private message w/ code.


----------

